# TLC needed help please , clay and wet look



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Guys
My car is covered in lime tree shite and desperatly need some tlc. 
I have not clay'd it yet and would like also to get that nice wet look I have seen some of you do so well.
What is the best clay and products to get for a clean top to toe, and where is the best place to get em.
I tried hal-frauds but they only had that megula one which i heard the clay is a bit pants.
All help much apprecitated  
Cheers in advance
one more thing (like columbo) im going up tut north soon with my new alloys on its a 200 mile journey, lets say it doesnt rain if i bother to clean her will she look pants on arrival? Im not sure if i should spend a day on it only to get dirty on the m1 :? :? :?


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

I like using

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk

for a lot of my cleaning stuff, but I have also used

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk

depending on what you are getting then either one can be a good buy 

The sonus green clay is supposed to be good, but i am still using my megs stuff bought from halfrauds the other year.
I think one of the main benefits of the sonus stuff is it works with any/plain lubricating liquid, so you can use soapy water, compared to the megs stuff which turns all crumbly if used with a soapy lube.

The key to getting a good wet look is in the prep of the paintwork, so start with a good clay, wash with the 2 bucket method, rinse, dry then a good polish to bring up the shine then coat with a glaze such as ez cream, megs 7 or poorboys black hole. Then cover with a good coat of wax and all your hard work should be well worth it, also the benfit of a good wax is the rain/dirt doesn't stick as easily so makes future cleaning easier and also comes up nice and shiny again, so after your 200 mile trip a relatively simple wash will bring back a nice shiny looking TT 

also worth checking out the forums on clean your car and detailing world etc..


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

hey thanks ill check those sits out. forgive my ignorance, whats the two bucket method?
cheers


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

1 bucket for shampoo 2nd with clean water to rinse.ie wash,rinse in clean,wash,rinse in clean etc etc etc.


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

shurcomb said:


> The key to getting a good wet look is in the prep of the paintwork, so start with a good clay, wash with the 2 bucket method, rinse, dry then a good polish quote]
> hi when you say a good poilsh do you mean using something like autoglym polish or whatever?
> cheers


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Depends if you are doing it by hand or machine.

Autoglym Super Resin Polish is good and has fillers in the product which will cover and mask swirl marks in your paint and make it look better, however it will wear off over time and require re-applying.
You can use a machine to correct the paint of imperfections with a combination of pads and products to remove small amounts of the clear coat and eliminate the swirls.
This can also be done using megs scratchX or sonus SFX-1 by hand but is tiring and takes longer :lol:

Easier option is to fill them with autoglym and then give a coat of galze to help make the paint shine.

HTH


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

cool cheers 
just gotta get my ass into geat and order all the stuff
thanks for tips!


----------

